# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Pinned first shot of 250mg/week on Monday. No PIP

## Afreak

could it be normal as i had no pain after injection and up until now, on third day, i dont feel anything, i pinned pharma gear Testoviron Depot which is available through pharmacy here readily?

----------


## wango

> could it be normal as i had no pain after injection and up until now, on third day, i dont feel anything, i pinned pharma gear Testoviron Depot which is available through pharmacy here readily?


Congrats on a successful pin! Where did you pin and is another 250 to follow in a couple of days?

----------


## Afreak

> Quality amd concentration of gear, injection technique, and individual response all play a part in PIP. It sounds like you hit the jackpot on all four.
> 
> What dose did you inject? Needle size? Those are more academic than anything else. Whatever you did clearly works well for you.


lol yes, it's a long research behind everything. I injected 125mg of 2x a week (250mg in total). I have a friend who is a male nurse. He pinned me and will pin me until the cycle ends. I will post a full thread of my cycle which i started on MOnday

----------


## Afreak

> Congrats on a successful pin! Where did you pin and is another 250 to follow in a couple of days?


no, it's 250 mg in total, it was 125 mg as the first shot of bi-weekly shots i will do. I pinned my glutes

----------

